# If you come to Florida.....



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

please watch out for these potholes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2014)

You convinced me.  I'll certainly watch out for them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

I think that pothole story is just a croc ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think that pothole story is just a croc ...



True Phil, but then there is this:

And if you get hungry:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL, looks like their E was stolen, LOLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe not Denise. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

true, maybe a "freudian" slip hey


----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe the just need a new manager!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> Maybe the just need a new manager!


...or the old manager!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think that pothole story is just a croc ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, He's probably a young whipper snapper, (my granddad use to say that, always wondered what one was), and now their wishing the old codger, (what's a codger), would please come back. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Pappy said:


> True Phil, but then there is this:



*** Packs bags ***



> And if you get hungry:



Bleh! I'd rather swim the length of the St. John's River with my mouth open! :sour:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

OMG, Phil. Just watch out got those floating Baby Ruth bars.:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Pappy said:


> OMG, Phil. Just watch out got those floating Baby Ruth bars.:lofl:



Hmmm ... suddenly a Big Mac doesn't sound so bad ... layful:


----------

